# Free patterns



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

New to me:

http://www.knitworld.co.nz/free-pattern-download/


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Found something! Thanks!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Really nice patterns! Thank you!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for this link.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW! Thanks for the link. Lots of goodies here.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice patterns! Thank you!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I had not seen this before. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Looks great.


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the link, and I love Opal yarn. Once again I copied quite abit.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have enjoyed so many links others have provided, so I am glad you were able to find some good patterns here!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I now need to live to 202. Thanks


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

not enough yarn said:


> I now need to live to 202. Thanks


Me too. As long as I can still knit, who cares?????????????? :thumbup:


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

For all those people who want to avoid sewing up squares. The title is when is a square not a square.


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------

